# Tool/Tips for applying weight to beans on Mazzer while grinding?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been enjoying my Mazzer Royal for a while now and I've done most of the recommended mods for single dosing. I've been reading up and many people recommend adding weight to your beans during the grind when single dosing. I managed to find a plastic tub that I could use to test the theory and there was a noticeable improvement in the taste of my shots right away. The only issue was that I had to grind and then dose where I usually do both together.

My question is, does anyone have any recommendations for tools/tips on how to achieve this without the fuss? I thought I could maybe mod my spare tamper to do it. Any ideas?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I have seen a lot of people use tampers to weigh their beans down


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Was thinking about getting some brass weights to do this made up


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Was thinking about getting some brass weights to do this made up


Very interested indeed! If you need a hand or can save yourself some cash by ordering in bulk then I'd be up for this.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a 54mm tamper in my RR45 and light pressure on the handle. The tamper fits a treat and is a Knock one I purchased when I had a different machine


----------

